
Assessing the Big Five personality traits using real-life static facial images - jonbaer
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41598-020-65358-6
======
nabla9
Nature Scientific Reports is so called megajournal. Their peer-review is
minimal. They have tendency to publish all kind of weird stuff and even junk
science.

More on Scientific Reports, And on Faked Papers
[https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2016/06/15/mo...](https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2016/06/15/more-
on-scientific-reports-and-on-faked-papers)

